# Coldplay "Viva La Diva" Violin Cover



## joyfulmom (Apr 8, 2019)

I just made violin cover music of Coldplay "Viva La Diva". 
Please enjoy it


----------



## joyfulmom (Apr 8, 2019)

I meant "Viva La Vida"


----------

